# llvm33 problem update



## joneum@ (Oct 15, 2013)

```
Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "/usr/local/bin/sphinx-build", line 5, in <module>
    from pkg_resources import load_entry_point
  File "<frozen importlib._bootstrap>", line 1567, in _find_and_load
  File "<frozen importlib._bootstrap>", line 1534, in _find_and_load_unlocked
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.3/site-packages/distribute-0.6.35-py3.3.egg/pkg_resources.py", line 2806, in <module>
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.3/site-packages/distribute-0.6.35-py3.3.egg/pkg_resources.py", line 696, in require
  File "/usr/local/lib/python3.3/site-packages/distribute-0.6.35-py3.3.egg/pkg_resources.py", line 594, in resolve
pkg_resources.DistributionNotFound: docutils>=0.7
gmake: *** [man] Fehler 1
*** [post-build] Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/llvm33.
*** [build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/llvm33.

===>>> make failed for devel/llvm33
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for devel/llvm33 failed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Killing background jobs
Terminated
```


----------



## SirDice (Oct 15, 2013)

Seriously? We're supposed to instantly know what the issue is?

How to ask questions the smart way; Be precise and informative about your problem


----------

